# I need help on how to breed a dojo loach!



## squishy (Mar 8, 2007)

yeah i have a dojo and i dont know how to breed them and i also need to know wat size tank i might need to breed


----------



## 1stfishies (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello, New Breeder what size tank do you have now? I would say at least have a 20G ready because you never know how may can pop out.Dojo loaches do not commonly breed in the aquarium, but there have been instances where it has happened, they are usualy bred in the wild.:king: Google it, it saves may people wasting their time posting. Good luck.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I would try breeding a more readily tank bred fish first. If you have not bred before, start with easy egg layers (white clouds, cories, firemouth cichlids, convicts.) Breeding can be difficult and very time consuming not to mention getting rid of the fish and raising fry. If you are not new to breeding, read all you can on the few instances they have been bred. Its not likely you will get them to breed with any method you may try. The key to breeding non tank bred species is to monitor water parameters if you do get them to breed and try to duplicate them.


----------



## squishy (Mar 8, 2007)

well i have bred the easy live bearing fish but i dont know how to breed egg layers

i mean like will it just happen or wat if i get easy egglayers


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You dont breed livebearers, they just churn out fry 
I would start with an egg scatterer in a tank with marbles for the substrate, or even a cichlid who takes care of their fry. Pick a fish and read, read, read. Most lfs fish are well documented and learning breeding strategies is easier with fish that are more forgiving with spawning conditions.


----------



## squishy (Mar 8, 2007)

which fish woud u suggest since i dont know much


----------

